# remeron ques..



## pronin2 (Jul 27, 2002)

quick ques--can remeron make your stomach be grumbly all the time?? I wonder if iits having some bizarre side-effect. also, my gut sometimes feels kind of cool as well. I need to figure this out. rem. does help with sleep though!!hmm,art


----------



## 16341 (Feb 27, 2006)

Remeron gave me a bit of constipation in the beginning but no side effects now and I sleep really well at night.


----------

